# ADA Amazonia when to use Pumice / PowerSand?



## Gilles (28 Apr 2015)

In the project "The World’s Largest NA Project" Amano used different techniques.for layering the substrate.


They start with volcanic rock and fill the gaps with Pumice; I get the part that they want to fill up the gaps in the volcanic rock, like shown in this screenshot;




 

But what confused me was a remark from the narrator She said litrerally "... Starting with Pumice stones to spread on the hollow..." and then over this 'pumice' stones they dumped bags of Amazonia.

The "Pumice" they used is PowerSand L (as can be seen here):



 



 

So again they are confirming that PowerSand contains (at least) plain pumice; which is off course oftend said before, like here: http://www.barrreport.com/forum/barr-report/co2-enrichment/4266-power-sand

So basically the question i have here is;

Given the fact that i would like to create a scape wich has height in the substrate, should i use powersand at all between volcanic rock and ADA AS? Or do i get thesame results with adding for instance some "JBL ProScape Volcano Mineral" between the larger volcanic rocks and the AS (and/or maybe some peat?)



> Highly porous volcanic rock.  JBL ProScape Volcano is ideally suitable as a basis for every natural aquarium. The porous volcanic rock ensures the water circulation at the bottom and also helps supply organic plant nutrients to the plant roots.
> Promotes the settlement of microorganisms.  With its open-pored structure JBL ProScape Volcano ensures an optimal oxygen supply to the bottom of the aquarium. This encourages microorganisms to settle, making the substrate an efficient biotope.
> Rich in valuable minerals and trace elements. JBL ProScape Volcano is rich in minerals like calcium, magnesium and potassium as well as in trace elements like iron, boron or manganese. It is thus a natural supply of many substances necessary for plant growth.



Or use nothing at all and just let the amazonia fall between my lava stones (which i use for adding height?)

@plantbrain what do you recommend in this case?


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Apr 2015)

Use whatever you can afford. There is no difference.

Cheers,


----------

